# I think my rabbit is pregnant what do you think?



## Thumpeer (Mar 14, 2016)

I bought a rabbit from a breeder turns out the old coot kept her males and females together ive had her for two weeks now.when she first arrived i palpated her i felt nothing, so i tried to breed her with my male rabbit she growled at him laid flat against the cage and ran wild so i removed her.four days later i felt olive sized balls in her belly about 4 or 5, now 5 days later i palpate her i cant feel the balls no more her belly is bigger and harder but i cant feel the balls in her abdomen also she has nipples but they are not distinct and hidden in her fur.she growls at me and has even bitten me if she is pregnant i have no clue how far along she is.today she wont eat only nibble a little thats not like her i gave her hay she started digging in it and spreading it im really worried.


----------



## Thumpeer (Mar 14, 2016)

I bought a rabbit from a breeder turns out the old coot kept her males and females together ive had her for two weeks now.when she first arrived i palpated her i felt nothing, so i tried to breed her with my male rabbit she growled at him laid flat against the cage and ran wild so i removed her.four days later i felt olive sized balls in her belly about 4 or 5, now 5 days later i palpate her i cant feel the balls no more her belly is bigger and harder but i cant feel the balls in her abdomen also she has nipples but they are not distinct and hidden in her fur.she growls at me and has even bitten me if she is pregnant i have no clue how far along she is.i gave her hay but she is digging it not eating it and she lifting it with her mouth but not making a nest,she's also stopped eatting.


----------



## Hyzenthlay4 (Mar 14, 2016)

When our barn cats are expecting, they get very hard to the touch tummies. So she might be. You might want to move this question to the breeder or showing section.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 15, 2016)

I would probably go ahead and give her a nest box. It sounds like she is trying to make a nest

I'm not confident with palpating but I just know we do it on day 14 and you should be able to feel large grape sized balls in the lower part of the abdomen.


----------



## Thumpeer (Mar 15, 2016)

Where can i find that section


----------



## Thumpeer (Mar 15, 2016)

I bought a rabbit from a breeder turns out the old coot kept her males and females together ive had her for two weeks now.when she first arrived i palpated her i felt nothing, so i tried to breed her with my male rabbit she growled at him laid flat against the cage and ran wild so i removed her.four days later i felt olive sized balls in her belly about 4 or 5, now 5 days later i palpate her i cant feel the balls no more her belly is bigger and harder but i cant feel the balls in her abdomen also she has nipples but they are not distinct and hidden in her fur.she growls at me and has even bitten me if she is pregnant i have no clue how far along she is.i gave her hay but she is digging it not eating it and she lifting it with her mouth but not making a nest,she's also stopped eatting.
Update shes eatting again just not as much.


----------



## Hyzenthlay4 (Mar 16, 2016)

Are you gonna keep the babies or rehome them ? Curious


----------



## MiniLopMad (Mar 16, 2016)

You've posted this three times, Thumpeer. Maybe stick to one post, that way it's less confusing for people to follow


----------



## Thumpeer (Mar 17, 2016)

Sorry


----------



## Thumpeer (Mar 17, 2016)

Rehome them


----------



## Thumpeer (Mar 17, 2016)

I bought her from a place that housed male and female rabbits together,when i got her she was fine seemed normal,1 week after i had her i felt about 4 lumps in her belly.now 1 week later she is fatter and her belly is harder(tense) i have had her for two weeks now she is aggresive i taught maybe she didnt want me in her cage,wen i take her out she bites me and growls at me.she usually growls at the males but now she she runs away from them and when the male rabbit smelled her her tail raised.sorry this is so long but im frustrated not knowing if she is pregnant ,her belly is kinda bulging and hard but she dont even eat alot she eats less.i also see movements in her belly but is small movments.


----------



## ladysown (Mar 17, 2016)

why is this so frustrating? It's just a matter of waiting it out for no more than 35 days (and you've already covered a week).

Leave her alone in her own cage and stop messing with her. She's a possibly pregnant doe in a new environment. IF she is potentially pregnant make sure she has needed nesting material and wait it out. if she doesn't have babies within the month WOOT WOOT. (unless you WANT babies in which boo hoo).


----------



## MiniLopMad (Mar 17, 2016)

I agree with the the above post. She's a possibly pregnant doe in a new environment, it's best to give her what she needs incase she has babies, as well as privacy and space. 

Again - it would be so much easier if you had stuck this to your original post. That way people could see the full story without you or others having to repeat themselves . 

Those belly movements you see may just be her digestion process, if it's a smooth, rolling sort of movement. 

Don't be frustrated, be patient. Rabbit pregnancies are significantly shorter than most other animals, so at least you don't have long to wait.


----------



## Thumpeer (Mar 18, 2016)

Does she look pregnant? And why is one side of her belly bigger that than other?


----------



## ladysown (Mar 18, 2016)

boy she's not very clean is she?

She's either preggers or fat. Impossible to tell from pictures.


----------



## MiniLopMad (Mar 18, 2016)

You won't be able to tell from photos. Even if does do get bigger during pregnancy, it usually happens much later on. 

If you want a sure check, why don't you go to the vet and gets tests done? That might make the wait less frustrating for you.


----------



## Thumpeer (Mar 18, 2016)

I just got her 2 weeks ago when i got her she had these stains &#55357;&#56853;


----------



## Thumpeer (Mar 19, 2016)

I was wondering if she is pregnant now its confirmed she has milk coming from her nipples how soon will she give birth?


----------



## majorv (Mar 19, 2016)

Gestation is typically 31 days give or take 2 days


----------



## Preitler (Mar 21, 2016)

Looks pregnant. 

Hm, milk already? Havn't seen that before kindling, but well, I guess it can't take long anymore, she does really look very pregnant.

Any updates?


----------



## MiniLopMad (Mar 22, 2016)

It's also important to consider that that may be her normal weight. You haven't had her for very long, so it's hard to be able to accurately say what her healthy/ normal weight is. 

Some girls look super fat and aren't even pregnant. 

Hopefully she isn't, keep us updated!


----------



## Thumpeer (Mar 22, 2016)

She had 6 kits


----------

